# Unmut 24h München



## scotty33 (23. Juni 2009)

*Hallo, 
leider muss ich mir hier mal meinen Unmut Ã¼ber die 24h MÃ¼nchen wegschreiben.

Ich bzw. wir haben einen Vergleich, zu den 24h von Duisburg und haben mit erschrecken festgestellt, was es denn fÃ¼r Unterschiede gibt.

Wir sind drei Einzelstarter gewesen, die mit zwei Betreuerinnen angereist sind. 

Am Freitagnachmittag wurden wir schon von einigen gefragt, wo es denn am Abend etwas zu Essen gibt und wo es morgens FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gibt. Wir wussten von der Ausschreibung zwar, dass die Verpflegung am Samstag mit dem Startschuss beginnt, dachten aber auch, dass man am Freitagabend trotzdem irgendwie Nudeln oder Ã¤hnliches bzw. Samstag irgendwo FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken kÃ¶nnte.
Das alles war leider nix. Nicht nur zur Verwunderung von uns sondern auch zur Verwunderung diverser anderer Fahrer. 
Ich schreibe dass hier eigentlich auch  genau aus diesem Grund rein, da es nicht nur uns so ging.
Ich kann hier jetzt schon mal schreiben, dass wir von allem auÃer der Strecke sehr enttÃ¤uscht waren. Leider wurde uns auch von einigen zugetragen, dass wenn man nach MÃ¼nchen kommt nicht allzu viel erwarten dÃ¼rfte, auÃer wie schon geschrieben eine gute Strecke.
Wir haben uns dann letztendlich so gut wie die ganze Zeit kpl. selbst versorgt. Ich frage mich ob wir irgendwie zu viel verlangt haben, aber wie gesagt, wir sind ja auch schon woanders gefahren.
In den ersten Stunden beim Fahren, wurde ich selbst einige Male angesprochen wo denn die Verpflegung der Einzelfahrer ist. Leider habe ich es auch nicht gewusst. Abends so gegen 20 Uhr hat mir dann ein Fahrer gesagt, er wÃ¼sste nun wo es sei. Er wollte es mir mitteilen, da ich es am Nachmittag noch nicht wusste.
So gegen 20.30 Uhr habe ich mir dann gedacht, halte da doch mal an und iss kurz ein paar Nudeln. Dasselbe hatten auch drei weitere Einzelfahrer vor. Uns wurde gesagt, wir mÃ¼ssten warten, die Nudeln mÃ¼ssen erst in ein heiÃes Wasserbad gestellt werden, das kÃ¶nne dauern.
Ich bin dann weiter gefahren, es war mir ein wenig zu blÃ¶d. Als ich eine rund spÃ¤ter vorbei kam stand sogar noch einer da, allerdings immer noch ohne Nudeln. Irgendwann in der Nacht hat er mir gesagt, er hatte fast 40 min. gewartet. Als ich kurz angehalten habe um mir bei uns selbst einen Riegel zu schnappen, kam der absolute Hammer. Unsere Frauen waren bei der Nudel-Verpflegung am Stadion. Sie wollten fÃ¼r sich Nudeln holen, fÃ¼r uns drei Fahrer und einen weiteren Einzelstarter der nebenan sein Lager hatte. Ihnen wurde gesagt, sie dÃ¼rfen nur fÃ¼r sich selbst Nudeln holen, die Fahrer mÃ¼ssen selber kommen. Andere Fahrer dÃ¼rfen fÃ¼rs Team Nudeln holen, aber Betreuer nur fÃ¼r sich selbst. ??????????????????
Ich habe mir dann irgendwann gedacht, fahr da doch mal hin. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm eine Mega-Schlange. ZufÃ¤llig stand aus einem Nachbarlager jemand an ca. 20er Stelle und er sagte, komm stell dich ran hier, sonst dauert es zu lange. Daraufhin wurde ich aber auch noch von einigen an gemault, ich wÃ¼rde mich vordrÃ¤ngeln. Einige Zeit spÃ¤ter hatte ich dann eine kleine Portion Nudeln, die ich mir dann mit dem Rad zwischen den Beinen reingezogen habe.
Ãberschnell natÃ¼rlich, da ja schon genug Zeit flÃ¶ten ging.
Vielleicht erwartet man ja als reiner Hobbyfahrer auch zu viel.
Noch spÃ¤ter habe ich kurz den nÃ¤chsten BrÃ¼ller mitbekommen. Eine Einzelfahrerin sagte mir, du es gibt PizzastÃ¼ckchen an der Verpflegung. Nun ja, dachte ich mir, kannst du ja mal anhalten. Gesagt, getan aber leider wurde mir mitgeteilt, ich mÃ¼sse zu Hauptverpflegung fahren, ob sie da noch etwas haben. War mir wieder zu blÃ¶d, also bei der Riegeleigenverpflegung geblieben. SpÃ¤ter habe ich dann mitbekommen, dass die Frauen los waren um fÃ¼r alle ein paar StÃ¼ckchen zu holen. Ihnen wurde gesagt, jede nur ein StÃ¼ck. Man kÃ¶nne ihnen nicht einfach mehr mitgeben, es mÃ¼sse ja schon gerecht aufgeteilt werden. Es gibt ja sehr viel, die ein StÃ¼ck Pizza haben wollen. Das gleiche natÃ¼rlich auch am Sonntag morgen, als unsere Betreuerinnen BrÃ¶tchen holen wollten. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Nur gut, dass wir selbst gut organisiert waren und so gut wie alles dabei hatten.
Ich kÃ¶nnte noch so einige Dinge weiter Schreiben, was so hinterher noch zu Ohren kam, alles zusammen sehr traurig. Auch zum Ende gab es nicht mal eine vernÃ¼nftige Zieleinfahrt, was eigentlich nach 24h der HÃ¶hepunkt sein sollte. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass sich leider zig Fahrer bei Abbau der Lager genau so negativ geÃ¤uÃert haben. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, die Hobbyfahrer erwarten wohl einfach zu viel. Bei uns kann ich nur sagen jeder Fahrer 90 â¬ (weiÃ ich nicht mehr genau) plus Strom jeweils 40â¬ (Lampe im Zelt) plus Betreuer jeweils 20â¬. DafÃ¼r bekommen, eine absolut klasse Strecke fÃ¼r uns Fahrer. FÃ¼r mich ein paar Nudeln, die anderen beiden leider nicht. Zwei Betreuerinnen jeweils einmal Nudeln, jeweils ein StÃ¼ckchen Pizza und morgens jeweils ein BrÃ¶tchen. 

Ein Zuschauer sagte mir beim Zeltabbauen einen schÃ¶nen Satz. Er selbst sei auch schon im Zweierteam gestartet, aber der GroÃteil der Starter in MÃ¼nchen sind oft keine WiederholungstÃ¤ter. Er selbst auch ein Mal und nie wieder.
Eines noch zum Schluss. Ich habe es mir eben nochmal genau durchgelesen, in einem Download den ich bekommen habe. Einzelfahrer werden extra gekennzeichnet. Als ich das am Samstag an der BÃ¼hne angesprochen habe, als die Fahrerbesprechung zu Ende war, wurde mir gesagt, aus Organisatorischen GrÃ¼nden nicht mÃ¶glich. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Ein Hobbyfahrer der von diesem Wochenende zu viel erwartet hat.

*


GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juni 2009)

Na ja, also generell versorgt man sich ja schon alleine der Verträglichkeit wegen selbst.
Es gibt doch nichts ärgerlicheres, als sich ein Rennen wegen einem verdorbenen Magen zu versauen. 

24H-Rennen sind außerdem immer auch Camping und da gehört selbst kochen halt dazu. 
Als Einzelfahrer braucht man sowieso Betreuer und im Team ist kochen 
total unkompliziert, wenn jeder ein wenig beiträgt.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amazombi (24. Juni 2009)

Bin da auch zwei mal im Team gestartet. Die Anmerkungen zur in homöopathischen Dosen ausgegebenen Verpflegung inklusive ruppig vorgetragener "Rationierungsbegründung" kann ich genau so bestätigen.                                            Das allgemeine Gebaren schien mir, speziell bei meiner zweiten Teilnahme letztes Jahr, in keinem plausiblen Verhältnis zum nicht unerheblichen Startgeld zu stehen.


----------



## herr.gigs (24. Juni 2009)

Über SOG Events liest/hört man (nicht nur hier) selten Gutes.


----------



## clemson (24. Juni 2009)

kann ich so nicht bestätigen......
hatten unser Lager im Olympiastadion und da gab es immer reichlich an der Verpfelegungsstelle von Nudel, Obst, Waffeln, Brühe, Pizza, Brötchen und und und....getränke gabs auch reichlich...und vorallem erdinger weißbier  

einzig schade fand ich den bischen chaotischen Zieleinlauf


----------



## NoBody24h (24. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Über SOG Events liest/hört man (nicht nur hier) selten Gutes.


 
zb hier : http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/24h-MTB-Muenchen-th105833


----------



## GabbO (24. Juni 2009)

Naja, wie immer gab es nur Obst genug, alles andere war unterbesetzt. Schade eigtl. Die Nudeln waren aber echt ein witz, gabs kurz in der Nacht, sonst nur brot oder Kuchen oder Suppe....


----------



## bluemuc (24. Juni 2009)

Die Verpflegungsstelle im oberen Umlauf beim Fahrerlager 2 war rund um die Uhr bestens ausgestattet. Es gab neben viel frischem Obst und Getränken wie Tee, Kaffee, Isodrink und Wasser immer Kuchen, zum Teil sogar warm, abends Pizza, nachts und morgens Suppe und Brötchen, alles ständig frisch nachgelegt, alles sehr lecker und immer mit einem netten Lächeln angeboten. 

Dass man am Freitag abend schon damit rechnet, verpflegt zu werden, finde ich gewagt und recht blauäugig, denn das Rennen startete nunmal am Samstag. Warum also am Freitag schon Verpflegung?? 

Im übrigen war nicht nur auf der Website der SOG, sondern auch in den Informationen für die Starter nachzulesen, ab wann die Verpflegungsstellen geöffnet sind - nämlich ab 13.00 Uhr und auch, wo man sie findet. Das herauszufinden gehört m.E. auch zur Aufgabe einer Betreuung. Bei uns hats wunderbar funktioniert.  

Wobei es an oben Genannter auch am Samstag morgen schon Kaffee und Tee gab. 

Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## elvis4u (24. Juni 2009)

kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen. Alle paar Stunden wurden wurde was "neues" serviert und davon reichlich. Allerdings kann ich nicht für die Einzelfahrer sprechen. Wir waren mit unserem Team im Olympiastadion.

Gruss Michi


----------



## elvis4u (24. Juni 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> zb hier : http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/24h-MTB-Muenchen-th105833



Ach ja die Ösis. Lass Sie schimpfen. Von denen waren eh viel zu viele am Start. Nix für ungut.
Gruss Michi


----------



## Niggi_1970 (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Für die Einzelfahrer gab es wie die Jahre zuvor auch *AUF* der Strecke eine Verpflegungsstelle, nach dem Coubertinplatz links im Erdinger Zelt. Dort gab es rund um die Uhr Verpflegung, teilweise auch Nudeln aber die mussten wir extra besorgen weil die Nudelparty dieses Jahr von einem externen Caterer übernommen wurde. Und hier musst auch niemand anstehen, was ja für euch Einzelfahrer sehr wichtig ist!
Ich war dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal als freiwilliger Helfer dabei und alle dort haben ihr Bestes gegeben. Dass es da manchmal auch zu Unzufriedenheiten führt ist bei so einer Massenveranstaltung leider nicht zu vermeiden. 

Lieben Gruss und einen schönen Tag,
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (24. Juni 2009)

Natürlich verpflegt man sich selbst, aber wenn man 22 Stunden im Sattel sitzt, hat man evtl. einfach mal jap auf etwas anderes.

Mit dem Blauäugig ist auch so eine Sache. Es hatten uns ja die Nachbarn angesprochen, die es wohl nicht gelesen hatten. Sie haben es halt schon anders erlebt und wir ja nun selbst auch.

Das im Stadion alles schön gewesen sein soll, ist natürlich auch klasse, aber leider haben ja nicht alle ins Stadion gepasst.

Am traurigsten finde ich die Antwort, die ich von SOG Events bekommen habe. Da kam zurück, dass ich mich wohl bei der Veranstaltung vertan habe und wohl woanders und nicht in München war.

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch immer vorsichtig damit mich aufzuregen, gerade da so eine Veranstaltung bestimmt nicht leicht zu organisieren ist. Aber ich finde es halt schade, wenn du dein Lager abbaust und aus der ganzen (Nachbarschaft) nur negatives kommt. Also muss ja doch irgendetwas dran sein.



Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Juni 2009)

Dann kann ich Die nur empfehlen nächstes Jahr in Chemnitz n den Start zu gehen  ! Dort habe sich die Veranstalter die Kritik der letzten Jahre zu Herzen genommen und eine Super Veranstaltung mit einer Klasse Strecke auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## scotty33 (24. Juni 2009)

Niggi_1970 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Für die Einzelfahrer gab es wie die Jahre zuvor auch *AUF* der Strecke eine Verpflegungsstelle, nach dem Coubertinplatz links im Erdinger Zelt. Dort gab es rund um die Uhr Verpflegung, teilweise auch Nudeln aber die mussten wir extra besorgen weil die Nudelparty dieses Jahr von einem externen Caterer übernommen wurde. Und hier musst auch niemand anstehen, was ja für euch Einzelfahrer sehr wichtig ist!
> Ich war dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal als freiwilliger Helfer dabei und alle dort haben ihr Bestes gegeben. Dass es da manchmal auch zu Unzufriedenheiten führt ist bei so einer Massenveranstaltung leider nicht zu vermeiden.
> ...



Hallo Nicole,
wie du oben lesen konntest, habe ich unter anderem auch genau von dieser Verpflegungsstelle gesprochen. Dann sind wohl leider alle dort gewesen, als du grad nicht da warst.
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass ihr nicht euer bestes gegeben habt. Was die Organisation nicht vernünftig macht, da können auch die besten Helfer nicht alles rausreißen.

Stefan


----------



## Niggi_1970 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Stefan,

Danke für den Nachtrag. Ich habe schon bemerkt, dass Du auch die Einzelverpflegung angesprochen hast, nur mit den Nudeln scheint wohl was nicht geklappt zu haben. Wir hatten nämlich offiziell keine Nudeln, weil es die nur oben im Stadion gab. Oder warst Du dort im Station?
In der Einzelverpflegung gab es ab und zu auch Nudeln aber auch nur weil wir die etwas unkonventionell zubereitet haben.
Kleiner Tip: Solltest Du wieder mal in München starten, dann halte direkt nach "uns" Ausschau. Die Verpflegung der Einzelfahrer hat für uns Vorrang, weil ihr normalerweise nicht mit einem grossen Betreuerstab anreist. Und auf individuelle Wünsche können wir teilweise auch eingehen, für nächstes Jahr wurden schon ein paar Tüten Chips bestellt. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie man die beim Fahren verdauen will, aber das soll nicht mein Problem sein :kotz:

Lieben Gruss,

Nicole


----------



## scotty33 (24. Juni 2009)

Niggi_1970 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Für die Einzelfahrer gab es wie die Jahre zuvor auch *AUF* der Strecke eine Verpflegungsstelle, nach dem Coubertinplatz links im Erdinger Zelt. Dort gab es rund um die Uhr Verpflegung, teilweise auch Nudeln aber die mussten wir extra besorgen weil die Nudelparty dieses Jahr von einem externen Caterer übernommen wurde. Und hier musst auch niemand anstehen, was ja für euch Einzelfahrer sehr wichtig ist!
> Ich war dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal als freiwilliger Helfer dabei und alle dort haben ihr Bestes gegeben. Dass es da manchmal auch zu Unzufriedenheiten führt ist bei so einer Massenveranstaltung leider nicht zu vermeiden.
> ...





Niggi_1970 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Danke für den Nachtrag. Ich habe schon bemerkt, dass Du auch die Einzelverpflegung angesprochen hast, nur mit den Nudeln scheint wohl was nicht geklappt zu haben. Wir hatten nämlich offiziell keine Nudeln, weil es die nur oben im Stadion gab. Oder warst Du dort im Station?
> In der Einzelverpflegung gab es ab und zu auch Nudeln aber auch nur weil wir die etwas unkonventionell zubereitet haben.
> ...



Na dann werde ich mir vorher von dir ein Bild schicken lassen.

Mal im Ernst, du wirst lachen. Um 5 Uhr morgens oder so, habe ich kurz bei uns selber angehalten und habe mir eine halbe Dose Pringelsschips reingedrückt. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, da kannst du keine Riegel oder Isogetränke mehr sehen und brauchst einfach mal etwas was nun gar nicht passt.

Stefan


----------



## Nidabaya (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo

also ich war mit der Betreuung der Einzelfahrer am Erdingerzelt begeistert.
Lauter nette hilfsbereite Leute.Man konnte sogar auf die Zeit genau bestellen was man wollte.
Es gab soviel und verschiedenes,ich musste keinen einzigen Riegel essen.

Nur bei den Nudeln konnte ich nicht zuschlagen,da ich genau zu diesem Zeitpunkte meine Frau im Schwabinger Krankenhaus aufsuchte.

Vielen Dank an die netten Leute vom Einzelstarter-Verpflegungszelt.

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2009)

Die Verpflegung ist mir ganz ehrlich auch relativ egal, da wir fast alles selbst organisieren.

Was mich gestört hat war die absolut lächerliche Strecke. Anstatt die schwereren Stellen drin zu lassen und die Strecke damit insgesamt länger und sicher auch langsamer zu machen, wurden fast alle halbwegs interessanten MTB Streckenabschnitte rausgenommen. Die Strecke wurde dadurch ultraschnell und durch den Wahnsinn einiger Teilnehmer extrem gefährlich. Es wäre weitaus vernünftiger gewesen, eine eher technisch fordernde Strecke zu machen, als diese ewig langen Abschnitte zum Tempobolzen. Durch etwas verschwerte Streckenabschnitte entsteht sowieso eine vernünftige Selektion an Fahrern die mit so einem Rennen umgehen können und den anderen.

Leute, haltet euch doch bitte etwas zurück auf der Strecke. Man kann fehlendes Können nicht immer nur auf den Geraden oder in der Wechselzone wettmachen. Es ist verrück wie sich manche aufführen. Einige haben das ohne Mitschuld leider wieder zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Niggi_1970 (24. Juni 2009)

@Stefan: Wenn Du Chips willst, bekommste Chips... gegen Vorkasse würde ich sogar noch Pizza bestellen... bei gewissen Dingen bin ich einfach schmerzlos! 

@Nidabaya: Werner, hab schon gesehen, dass Dein tapferes Frauchen bereits in Sulzbach angemeldet ist. Habt ihr sie denn am Sonntag schon aus der Klinik holen können? Und Danke, dass es Dir bei uns gefallen hat!

Und Stefan... damit Du direkt nach mir Ausschau halten kannst ein Bild von mir! Allerdings gibt es eine Dame in Deutschand die mir sehr, sehr ähnlich sieht und sie hat mit "unserem" guten Aussehen echt Karriere gemacht  ... und nächstes Jahr wird aus meinem BH das Verpflegungszelt der Einzelfahrer gebastelt


----------



## bluemuc (24. Juni 2009)

Niggi:


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juni 2009)

scotty33 schrieb:


> t.
> 
> Am traurigsten finde ich die Antwort, die ich von SOG Events bekommen habe. Da kam zurück, dass ich mich wohl bei der Veranstaltung vertan habe und wohl woanders und nicht in München war.



Das deckt sich zu 110% mit meinen Erfahrungen, sowie derer meiner Teamkollegen - Der SOG Chef ist ein rotziges ********* übelster Art & seine Events in fast allen Fällen mäßig organisiert.

Aber schau ihn Dir nur an...dann weist gleich mit was für 'nem Typ Du es zu tun hast... So gesehen überrascht mich die Art wie er Deine Email beantwortet hat wirklich gar nicht.

Mal sehen - andere Städte haben auch schöne 24h.


----------



## elvis4u (24. Juni 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das deckt sich zu 110% mit meinen Erfahrungen, sowie derer meiner Teamkollegen - Der SOG Chef ist ein rotziges ********* übelster Art & seine Events in fast allen Fällen mäßig organisiert.
> 
> Aber schau ihn Dir nur an...dann weist gleich mit was für 'nem Typ Du es zu tun hast... So gesehen überrascht mich die Art wie er Deine Email beantwortet hat wirklich gar nicht.
> 
> Mal sehen - andere Städte haben auch schöne 24h.



Selber schon mal in den Spiegel geschaut?!. Ich finde er sieht ganz normal aus. Bitte Ball flach halten. Vielleicht kannst Du Deinen geistigen Brei unter Deinesgleichen loswerden.
Bin kein Fan vom Veranstalter, deswegen kann man trotzdem sachlich bleiben.

Gruss Michi


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Juni 2009)

ich bin 07/08 im team mitgefahren.
07 waren ständig die getränke aus, oder nur 1-2 spender für zuviele fahrer!
mit dem essen hatten wir immer glück, wir kannten viele freiwillige helfer 
08 hätte man um die ganze halle laufen müßen zum stadion um was zu essen zu bekommen! ist ja nicht so das es zuviel verlangt ist aber in unseren fahrfreien zeit, hat aus unserem team, fast keiner was gehohlt, wir hatten genug dabei!
(berichte von langen schlangen und damit verbundener längerer wartezeit, haben die lezten motivation im keim erstickt )

für uns stand dann fest, 90 für eine super strecke aber nicht optimale organisation, waren zu viel!

in münchen geh ich glaub nicht wieder an den start 

......nach dem rennen, ist vor dem rennen.....


----------



## scotty33 (24. Juni 2009)

Beleidigen tut wirklich nicht not, allerdings denkt man sich schon seinen teil. 
Auf die Email, das wir wohl nicht in München waren, habe ich ihm auch nochmal geschrieben. Ich bin immer höflich geblieben und meinte dazu nur, es sei eine sehr unprofessionelle Antwort von ihm gewesen. Darauf kam erneut zurück, ich möge sie nicht mehr belästigen und über meine Meinung würden alle sowieso nur lachen. 
Über diese Antwort fällt mir nun nichts mehr ein. 
Das meinte ich auch damit, dass die Helfer sich noch so viel Mühe geben können aber  alles was der Organisator verhaut, können und müssen sie glaube ich nicht rausholen. Die Helfer sind nämlich meist freiwillige. 
Auf jeden Fall steht für mich nach seiner letzten Antwort fest, nie wieder München also wieder Duisburg oder Chemnitz. 

Nur schade um die gute Merkel, von der ich 2010 wohl eine extra Pflege bekommen hätte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bjanbi (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

es ist ja schon mehrfach erwähnt worden, dass es für die Einzelfahrer am Coubertinplatz eine eigene Verpflegungsstation gab. Die bin ich während des Rennens ungefähr 20 Mal angefahren, wurde immer extrem freundlich bedient. Es gab auch nie Warteschlangen, und Essen war immer reichlich vorhanden. Das klappte so gut, dass ich meinen mich allein betreuenden Sohn am Nachmittag zum Sightseeing in die City und von 23.00 - 7.00 Uhr zum Schlafen schickte. Erst als ich mitbekam, dass ich Sonntag morgens bereits 4. der Gesamtwertung Master war, habe ich ihn als Betreuer eingespannt. Da war dann aber der Zug schon abgefahren und nur noch der 2. Platz zu holen. Da ich das Ganze aber nur als Training für Sulzbach betrachtet habe, bin ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden.
Ich kann nichts Negatives über die Organisation sagen. Mir hat es Spass gemacht, und ich komme gerne wieder.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Niggi_1970 (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Was lesen meine noch leicht müden Augen denn da??? Ich bin entsetzt über so eine Antwort des Veranstalters!!!

@Stefan: Es gibt wohl demnächst nochmal ein Treffen der Freiwilligen und da sind Michaela und Roland Betzmann wohl auch mit dabei. Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast dann werde ich die beiden darauf ansprechen.
Bisher habe ich Roland im Zuge der Vorbereitungen zum Rennen ein paar Mal auch persönlich getroffen und fand ihn immer sehr nett. Schade, dass ich Dir nächstes Jahr ab 5 Uhr morgens keine Chips anreichen kann/darf,  ich hätte sie Dir auch direkt beim Vorbeifahren überreicht 

Liebe Grüsse,

Nicole, die Verwirrte


----------



## jolly (26. Juni 2009)

servus,

meiner Einer hat auch eher negative Erinnerungen. Zur Strecke ist die Kritik mE berechtigt, das war ein 90%iges Straßenrennen ohne Gimmicks oder großartig interessante Stellen. Aber wir sind die vorgesehene Strecke am Freitag vormittag nochmal testweise abgefahren, und die damals eingebauten Schikanen waren bei der Nässe schlichtweg nicht zu bewältigen, nicht mal zu Fuß. Und da der Wetterbericht (entgegen dem realen Wetter, gottseidank) laufend Gewitterwarnungen ausgesprochen hat, hat der Veranstalter mit der kurzfristigen Kürzung der Strecke das einzig Sichere getan mit der Kürzung. Andererseits sind die Möglichkeiten des Olympiabergs nicht ausreichend genutzt worden, um die langen Raser-Abschnitte mit ein paar kleinen Stichen zu unterbrechen.

Mit der Verpflegung bin ich auch nicht so richtig glücklich. Ich war mehrfach unterwegs um was für mich und meine Teamkollegen zu holen, und wurde speziell am oberen Umlauf immer wieder darauf hingewiesen nur für mich selbst zu nehmen. Jeder müsse selbst kommen um sich einzudecken. Auf meine Frage wie man denn damit umginge wenn ich meinen Betreuer schicke um das Team komplett zu versorgen, hieß es der würde wieder weggeschickt werden. Hallo? Wofür dann Betreuer??

Ich habe nach wiederholter Teilnahme am 24h in München den Eindruck, dass der Veranstalter nicht verstanden hat, was ein Rennen ist. Der ganze Event erzeugt bei mir so ein bisschen den Eindruck einer wurschtig abgespulten Münchner Schicki-Bussi-Veranstaltung bei der die dritte und vierte Reihe der Lokalprominenz vor die wenigen Kameras geschubst wird, und wenn man sich von der sportlichen Seite die angereisten Spitzenathleten ansieht, bzw. deren Rundenauswertungen, konkret z.B. Sabine Spitz, dann erkennt man auch, wie wenig Ernsthaftigkeit von dieser Seite dem Ganzen beigemessen wird.

"Größtes 24h-MTB-Rennen in Europa", vielleicht nach Teilnehmerzahl (oder Startpreis^^), aber das war's auch.

Aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an die Freiwilligen, an die engagierten Zuschauer, und an die KollegInnen, die nicht mit 40 km/h und verbissenem Gesicht durch die Wechselzone geheizt sind.

Jolly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (26. Juni 2009)

hi,
wir waren zu zweit als Einzelfahrer am Start. Ich starte schon seit Jahren bei 24h-Rennen, bin schon viele viele Straßen und MTB-Rennen gefahren.

Mein Fazit: Kein Rennen ist perfekt organisiert, kann es ja auch gar nicht. Jedes Rennen hat seine individuellen Schwachpunkte. Ich denke da z.B. an die sanitären Anlagen in Duisburg.

Dieses Jahr in München hat es mich geärgert, daß mir Fr. Betzmann an der Nummernausgabe nicht sagen wollte wo denn die Verpflegung der Einzelfahrer sei. Sie hätte keine Lust das jedem einzeln zu erklären. Sonntag morgen hatte ich die Verpflegungsstelle dann auch entdeckt. Kein einiziger Einzelfahrer im Rennen konnte mir da weiterhelfen, weil die das wohl auch nicht wußten. Auch unser Betreuer hat lange gesucht bis er sich zurecht gefunden hatte, mußte teils lange Wege gehen weil nicht jedes Verpflegungstelle gut bestückt war.

Trotzdem hat mir das Rennen in München viel Spaß gemacht! Eine tolle Veranstaltung.

Das die Strecke vor dem Rennen nochmals vereinfacht wurde war ok, da das Kopfsteinpflaster wirklich rutschig war. Ob ein MTB-Rennen über ca. 70% Asphalt führen muß ist die andere Frage.

Ich werde aber 2010 nicht in Duisburg oder München starten! Es gibt andere kleinere Rennen, mit netten ansprechbaren Veranstaltern, günstigen Preisen, richtigen MTB-Strecken im Wald. 

Oliver


----------



## scotty33 (26. Juni 2009)

Niggi_1970 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Was lesen meine noch leicht müden Augen denn da??? Ich bin entsetzt über so eine Antwort des Veranstalters!!!
> 
> ...



moin nicole, das kannst du gern tun. ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie wenigsten so ehrlich sind und dazu stehen, was sie schreiben. ich kann dir nach dem gespräch gern den email verkehr zuschicken, dann kannst du dir deine eigene meinung bilden. ich habe schon drei PM bekommen, in denen das gleiche problem geschildert wurde. wenn kritik geäußert wird, die eigentlich nur zu verbesserungen führen kann, kommt zurück, dass es lachhaft ist was man schreibt. solange es immer genug teilnehmer gibt, ist es anscheinend egal ob wer weg bleibt. wie gesagt, es liegt dann bestimmt nicht an euch betreuern.



jolly schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> Mit der Verpflegung bin ich auch nicht so richtig glücklich. Ich war mehrfach unterwegs um was für mich und meine Teamkollegen zu holen, und wurde speziell am oberen Umlauf immer wieder darauf hingewiesen nur für mich selbst zu nehmen. Jeder müsse selbst kommen um sich einzudecken. Auf meine Frage wie man denn damit umginge wenn ich meinen Betreuer schicke um das Team komplett zu versorgen, hieß es der würde wieder weggeschickt werden. Hallo? Wofür dann Betreuer?




genau das meinte ich unter anderem auch. wofür betreuer wenn sie nichts bekommen.

gruß stefan


----------



## Olligator (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
die Erfahrung 



jolly schrieb:


> Ich war mehrfach unterwegs um was für mich und meine Teamkollegen zu holen, und wurde speziell am oberen Umlauf immer wieder darauf hingewiesen nur für mich selbst zu nehmen. Jeder müsse selbst kommen um sich einzudecken. Auf meine Frage wie man denn damit umginge wenn ich meinen Betreuer schicke um das Team komplett zu versorgen, hieß es der würde wieder weggeschickt werden.



hat unser Betreuer nicht gemacht. Der hat uns Fahrern immer reichlich "Sachen" geholt. Es gab halt nicht immer alles, aber das geht ja auch gar nicht. Ich hätte mich auch über mehr Melone gefreut, Nudeln habe ich gar keine gekriegt, aber dafür andere Sachen die auch toll waren.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## wowaki (26. Juni 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Leute, haltet euch doch bitte etwas zurück auf der Strecke. Man kann fehlendes Können nicht immer nur auf den Geraden oder in der Wechselzone wettmachen. Es ist verrück wie sich manche aufführen. Einige haben das ohne Mitschuld leider wieder zu spüren bekommen.



 es war wirklich zum Teil recht kriminell. Mit Hochgeschwindigkeit in die Wechselzone, Wechselpartner gesucht, dann voll abgebremst und den hinteren Reifen quergestellt, ohne Rücksicht auf andere und wirklich hirnlos. Dabei gab es leider üble Stürze und Verletzungen.

Mit der sonstigen Organisation und der Verpflegung hatte unser Team und unsere Betreuerinnen keine Probleme.

Was uns noch verwunderte, war die Beendigung des Rennens:
Im Reglement ist folgendes geregelt: ".... nach ca. 23:45 (bzw. 11:45) Stunden wird das führende Team in die letzte Runde eingeläutet. Danach gehen alle Teams in die letzte Runde...." Das Votec-Racing-Team ging nach 23:18:40 Std. in die letzte Runde und beendete das Rennen nach 23:38:39 Std., also weit vor dem eigentlich geplanten Rennende. Unser Team kam nach 23:41:56 Std. ins Ziel und wir gingen gem. Reglement davon aus, noch eine Runde fahren zu können, dies war nicht der Fall. 

Wir haben den Veranstalter angeschrieben und um Aufklärung gebeten. Eine Antwort haben wir nicht erhalten. Warum auch immer. Da kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden, professionell und kundenorientiert ist so ein Verhalten sicher nicht.


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> es war wirklich zum Teil recht kriminell. Mit Hochgeschwindigkeit in die Wechselzone, Wechselpartner gesucht, dann voll abgebremst und den hinteren Reifen quergestellt, ohne Rücksicht auf andere und wirklich hirnlos. Dabei gab es leider üble Stürze und Verletzungen.
> .




das muß ich auch nochmal schnell aufgreifen:
ist das bei jedem "staffel" rennen so, das manche meinen sie könnten in der wechselzohne, durch verückte actionen das rennen gewinnen (z.b. 5m vor seinem wechselpartner die HR bremse zuknallen und dann wundern das man vorbeirutscht )?!
ma schnellsten gehn meist die unspektakulärsten wechsel, und die kosten auch viel weniger nerven 

O.K. zurück zum thema.


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Was uns noch verwunderte, war die Beendigung des Rennens:
> Im Reglement ist folgendes geregelt: ".... nach ca. 23:45 (bzw. 11:45) Stunden wird das führende Team in die letzte Runde eingeläutet. Danach gehen alle Teams in die letzte Runde...." Das Votec-Racing-Team ging nach 23:18:40 Std. in die letzte Runde und beendete das Rennen nach 23:38:39 Std., also weit vor dem eigentlich geplanten Rennende. Unser Team kam nach 23:41:56 Std. ins Ziel und wir gingen gem. Reglement davon aus, noch eine Runde fahren zu können, dies war nicht der Fall.



dann sind wir wohl ziemlich gleichzeitig im Olystadion angekommen...war auch erstaunt...so sind halt die 455km mein neuer Km Rekord... und bei dem Anblick des verunfallten Bikers hinter dem Krankenwagen war ich auch erst mal froh dass ich die 24h gesund überstanden hatte...(nach den ersten 2-3 Runden wo mE von vielen völlig verantwortungs-und rücksichtslos - oder einfach nur hirnlos !!! - gefahren wurde, war ich mir da nicht so sicher gewesen...)

aber irgendwie ist der Sport halt auch nur das Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft...

und ich muss sagen , dass das bei Rennen in Italien und Österreich wesentlich kollegialer abläuft...

joe


----------



## wogru (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
eine Bekannte und ich waren als Einzelstarter dabei, ohne Betreuer !! Wir sind eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Veranstaltung. Ok, ein paar Negativpunkte gab es die ich SOG auch noch mailen werde, oder liest der Veranstalter hier mit ? Es gab aber auch viel positives wie z.B. die helfenden Hände bei der Einzelstarterverpflegung, immer gut gelaunt, nett und fröhlich drauf, klasse. Die Verpflegung im oberen Stadionumlauf, zwar nicht an der Strecke gelegen, aber Pizza, frische Waffeln usw., das bekommt man in Duisburg nicht geboten.
Die negativen Dinge möchte ich eigentlich nicht aufzählen, aber ich muss allen hier recht geben, die Einzelverpflegungsstelle habe ich auch erst gefunden nachdem sie mir einer beschrieben hat. Die Lage fand ich sehr unglücklich gewählt, da hätte ich gerne den Schwung vom Hügel mitgenommen und abends die Versorgung mit Nudeln war dort auch sehr mager, ohne die fehlenden Sitzmöglichkeiten zu erwähnen.
Aber das kläre ich lieber mit dem Veranstalter als hier alles zu erwähnen, wobei zumindest die Duisburger Jungs (Skyder) hier im Forum gemeldet ist und alles über seine Veranstaltung mitliest und Kritik/Verbesserungsvorschläge annimmt, so habe ich wenigstens den Eindruck.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Juni 2009)

@Ende des Rennens
Ich denke daß das Rennen wegen des Sturzes auf der Laufbahn vorzeitig beendet wurde.

Zur Verüflegung usw kann ich mich selbst ebenfalls nicht negativ äußern. Wir waren voll zufrieden! Unsere Betreuer haben genügend für alle bekommen. 
In Summe finde ich das Rennen leider einfach zu teuer. Die Location generell wäre perfekt, wenn man bei der Strecke noch ordentlich zulegt. Mit der Strecke heuer war's für mich leider nicht wirklich prickelnd. 

Das Kopfsteinpflaster war sehr rutischig, ja, aber ich denke daß das für ein MTB Rennen in Ordnung gewesen wären. Aber auch wenn man verkürzt - was ich ebenfalls nachvollziehen kann - sollte man an anderen Stellen doch bitte das Rennen etwas verschärfen (Anstiege gäbe es noch, Kurven ebenso....die Möglichkeiten sind da).

Sehen wir es so: Der Veranstalter hatte heuer die Möglichkeit sich für schlechtes WEtter in den kommenden Jahren einen Plan-B zu überlegen.


----------



## wogru (28. Juni 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Das Kopfsteinpflaster war sehr rutischig, ja, aber ich denke daß das für ein MTB Rennen in Ordnung gewesen wären. Aber auch wenn man verkürzt - was ich ebenfalls nachvollziehen kann - sollte man an anderen Stellen doch bitte das Rennen etwas verschärfen (Anstiege gäbe es noch, Kurven ebenso....die Möglichkeiten sind da).
> ...


Man sollte bei so einer Veranstaltung nicht vergessen das die Behörden den Streckenverlauf genehmigen und man nicht einfach die Strecke ändern kann. Eine Verkürzung über Asphalt wird einfach so gehen, aber an einer anderen Stelle die Wiese zu zerpflügen und einen weiteren Hang kaputt zu fahren wird nicht einfach so möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Juni 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Man sollte bei so einer Veranstaltung nicht vergessen das die Behörden den Streckenverlauf genehmigen und man nicht einfach die Strecke ändern kann. Eine Verkürzung über Asphalt wird einfach so gehen, aber an einer anderen Stelle die Wiese zu zerpflügen und einen weiteren Hang kaputt zu fahren wird nicht einfach so möglich sein.



Ja, das ist sicher richtig. Ich hoffe eben, daß der Veranstalter für die Zukunft gelernt hat und für die Zukunft einen Plan B hat. Mit so einer Strecke bin zumindest ich nicht wirklich glücklich. Dafür ist mir das REnnen zu teuer und sind mir 24h einfach zu lang. Da brauche ich mehr Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## wogru (28. Juni 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sicher richtig. Ich hoffe eben, daß der Veranstalter für die Zukunft gelernt hat und für die Zukunft einen Plan B hat. Mit so einer Strecke bin zumindest ich nicht wirklich glücklich. Dafür ist mir das REnnen zu teuer und sind mir 24h einfach zu lang. Da brauche ich mehr Spaß beim Fahren.


Ohne hier irgend welchen Leuten auf die Füße treten zu wollen, es gibt genug andere 24h-Rennen: Wem München zu anspruchslos ist der kann ein anderes Rennen fahren, es wird keiner gezwungen nach München zu kommen


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Juni 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ohne hier irgend welchen Leuten auf die Füße treten zu wollen, es gibt genug andere 24h-Rennen: Wem München zu anspruchslos ist der kann ein anderes Rennen fahren, es wird keiner gezwungen nach München zu kommen



Ich möchte es ja eh nicht verallgemeinern. In den letzten beiden Jahren hat's mir sehr gut gefallen. Sie Strecke war zwar nie schwer, aber lustig. Und so soll es ruhig sein.
Ich fand die verkürze Strecke heuer zu fad! Da war eben das Wetter schuld.


----------



## Attitude Team (29. Juni 2009)

Nachdem eine Woche vergangen ist möchte ich auch ein paar Gedanken loswerden:
- zur Strecke: war zwar recht einfach, aber o.k. das ist eben in Müchen so. Was mir weniger gefallen hat waren die eine oder andere Engstelle, wo man doch recht schnell reinkam und ggf. mit erheblichen Überschuß auf langsamere Fahrer auffuhr. Z.b. an dieser einen Überführung oder Brücke, wo auch noch links das Geländer auf die Strecke ragte.. das war schon recht haarig. Ein bischen mehr Platz hätte hier für mehr Entspannung gesorgt. 

- Zur Verpflegung: Das war schon recht dürftig! Nudeln gibts nur von 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr, Waffeln nur wenn Dunkel wird...hallo ?? Unser Betreuer hat sich die Füße wund gelaufen und kam oft mit leeren Händen zurück. Da bin ich auch von Sog-Events (WM 2008 z.B.) wesentlich besseres gewohnt.

- Zur Orga grundsätzlich: Schrecklich ! Kein Ordner hatte irgendeine Ahnung, und schickte uns zum nächsten Ordner, der ebenfalls keine Ahnung hatte (nur alle wollten das grüne Band sehen...) An der Anmeldung auch chaos, Parkkarten gab es am Freitag schon keine mehr, evtl. wieder am Samstag, aber keine wußte was genaues....
Ggf. wäre es auch angebracht, das diensthabende Krankenhaus über die Veranstaltung zu informieren. Leider mußte eine Fahrerin unseres Teams dorthin. Da war Chaos, und keiner wußte Bescheid über das Rennen, so dass auch dort zu wenig Personal war!

- Kosten: halte ich für angemessen, wenn man bedenkt, was man mittlerweile für einen normalen Marathon bezahlt. Und hier wurde der kompl. Olympiapark gebucht.

- Wechselzone: auch nicht schlecht.... Also entweder man sagt, dass die Wechselzone nur zu Fuß betreten werden darf (s. Duisburg) oder aber man achtet drauf, dass die Fahrer keine Vollbremsung mitten auf der Strecke hinlegen...Wahnsinn !! Wir haben immer im Fahren gewechselt und dass hat gut geklappt. Wir haben niemanden behindert wurden allerdings oft von Leuten blockiert, die Mitten in der Zone im Stehen das Band übergaben !!


----------



## Olligator (29. Juni 2009)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> - Wechselzone: auch nicht schlecht.... Also entweder man sagt, dass die Wechselzone nur zu Fuß betreten werden darf (s. Duisburg) oder aber man achtet drauf, dass die Fahrer keine Vollbremsung mitten auf der Strecke hinlegen...Wahnsinn !! Wir haben immer im Fahren gewechselt und dass hat gut geklappt. Wir haben niemanden behindert wurden allerdings oft von Leuten blockiert, die Mitten in der Zone im Stehen das Band übergaben !!



Hi,
das scheint ja so ein Grundproblem zu sein - Die Wechelzone - aber laufen will ich dann nicht. Wechsel im Fahren ist das sicherste, nur das kann halt nicht jeder. Gerade im Stadion hätte man doch 300m zur Verfügung um die Wechselzone zu entzerren: Stehwechseler, Fahrwechseler, Vorbeifahrer.

Mich hat die völlig uneinsehbare Einfahrt in die Wechselzone genervt, zumal als Einzelfahrer immer ganz rechts. Da standen dann mehrfach irgendwelche Leute auf der Fahrbahn. Ungeschickt das Zelt genau dort aufzubauen.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## bjanbi (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, da hat Olligator absolut recht. 
Die Einfahrt ins Stadion, mit der entsprechend hohen Geschwindigkeit (es ging da ja bergab) bedeutete für die Einzelfahrer sich ordentlich in die Kurve zu legen(um die rechte Spur und nicht das Abtrenngitter zu treffen ) und dabei zu hoffen, dass nicht irgendjemand auf der Strecke steht . Ging zum Glück bei mir jedesmal gut, aber immer mit ungutem Gefühl.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (29. Juni 2009)

Moin, 
dass sich jeder aussuchen kann, wo er fahren mÃ¶chte ist ja logisch. Aber im normal fall kann man ja sagen was einem evtl. nicht gefallen oder gefallen hat.
Eigentlich kenne ich es so, dass sich positives sowie negatives angenommen wird und sich von allem immer ein kleines StÃ¼ck nimmt. So wird man denke ich auch besser.

Ich habe nun schon einige PMâs bekommen, dass auf negative Emails zu Sog-Events nicht grad schÃ¶ne Antworten zurÃ¼ck kamen. Ich habe ja nun auch die Erfahrung gemacht. 

Es ist klar, dass so eine Veranstaltung nicht einfach zu Organisieren ist, aber jeder Mensch sollte immer an positiven und negativen Meinungen interessiert sein. 
In MÃ¼nchen ist das traurige, dass sich die freiwilligen Betreuer mehr nen Kopf machen die Leute ein wenig zu besÃ¤nftigen und sagen, hey das geht auch anders. Wenn vom Chef aber auch zu mir eine Email zurÃ¼ck kommt, meine Meinung wÃ¤hre lachhaft, naja dazu fÃ¤llt nichts mehr ein.  

GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut
MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## GabbO (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen, man kann viel reden über alles, aber die verpflegung war im Stadion nicht schlecht, bis auf die sache mit den Nudeln. Alles fix erreichbar, wie es grad verlangt ist. Ich war grad in Davos beim 24h, und da gabs essen nur gegen marken (3stück, und eins davon schon für die pastaparty weg). Das Essen gabs an gleicher stelle wie bei den besuchern, also anstellen.. Energy drink und obst gabs separat, aber sonst eine katastrophe, das was ein Zuschauer bekommt reicht für einen Racer nie im Leben!

Dafür war die strecke/location schön und anspruchsvoll, sehr harter trail, extreme anstiege, ein 6m sprung... Und dann bei nacht so schön knallen lassen und die Leute plattgemacht mit den Waridi lichtern, war ja Hell wie bei Tag


----------



## Königwagner (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin bisher 4 x in Duisburg gestartet (3 x 4er, 1 x 2er) und in diesem Jahr das erste mal in München (2er). Da kann ich bei der Strecke schon von einer Abwechselung sprechen, allein der obere Umlauf, in jeder Runde am eigenen Standplatz vorbei fand ich gut, dazu die Teile durch den Expo Bereich, beheizte Toiletten direkt vor dem Wohnmobil und die Verpflegung war in der Nähe und auch über 24 Std. gut ausgestattet und zumindest dort alle "Helfer" immer freundlich ! Ausgenommen der Nudelstand hatte schon erhebliche Probleme, lange Schlangen für Teamfahrer schon ärgerlich genug aber wenn dann vorne plötzlich zwei Betreuer mit 2 x 15 Portionen verschwinden und du dann hinten in der Reihe warten mußt bis wieder Nudeln fertig sind ??? Wir haben dort die Einzelfahrer (alle ausnahmslos ratlos was ihre Verpflegungsstelle angeht) immer nach vorne gehen lassen. Kann ja nicht sein das da einer 30 min anstehen muß. Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke habe ich nicht einmal mitbekommen, aber wohl auch bei der Fahrerbesprechung überhört. Die Wechselzone fand ich auch ätzend gefährlich da sich viel Teams per Schleudergriff weit hinter der eigentlichen Zone ins Rennen schickten. Auch das seltsame Rennende habe ich so miterlebt, da ich gerade auf der gegenüberliegenden Stadionseite fuhr als ich die "letzte Runde" Durchsagen weit vor der angesagten Zeit hörte.
Was mir fehlte waren aushängende Ergebnisse (alle zwei Std. aktualisiert). Als ich noch währende der Siegerehrung an allen möglichen offiziellen Stellen danach fragte, bekam ich nur genervte Antworten wie z.B.: "hier auf jedenfall nicht". Da wir kein UMTS befeuertes Notebook dabei hatten, wußten wir auch nicht einmal unsere Platzierung. 
Na ja, beim ersten Mal zahlt man immer Lehrgeld, das war in Duisburg nicht anders. Trotzdem kommen wir wieder. http://www.rsc-tretlager.de
Unser Ruhrbike Festival war auch nicht frei von Verbesserungsoptionen, aber euch hats anscheinend doch gefallen.
Noch 36 Tage bis Duisburg, dann zum ersten mal als Einzelstarter. 
Grüße vom Königwagner


----------



## lotus1990 (3. Juli 2009)

Die Zwischenergebnisse sind im Zelt ausgelegen wo die Transponder zurückgegeben wurden.


----------



## wogru (3. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Zeitnahmezelt auf der rechten Seite, mehr oder weniger vor der Haupttribüne stand ein großer Bildschirm auf den die aktuellen Runden und Zeiten zu sehen waren. Das habe ich aber auch erst Sonntag morgen durch Nachfragen erfahren.


----------



## Königwagner (3. Juli 2009)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Die Zwischenergebnisse sind im Zelt ausgelegen wo die Transponder zurückgegeben wurden.



Und genau da bekam ich oben erwähnte Antwort: "hier auf jeden Fall nicht". Die wollten mich ins Stadion schicken, zur Zeitmessung. Da sollten sie hängen. Wir haben es vorgezogen bis zu Hause zu warten.

Gruß, Königwagner.


----------



## Pap (5. Juli 2009)

Wir waren 3 4er Teams und sind am Freitag schon um 10.15 Uhr dagewesen. An der Anmeldung hies es, Startnummernausgabe ab 12Uhr und danach kann das Fahrerlager bezogen werden.
Als wir nun zu Fuß Richtung Fahrerlager 5(Schwimmbad) gingen, mußten wir feststellen, das kaum noch Platz da war, weil schon viele sich ausgebreitet hatten.
Von den Ordner konnte uns niemand eine vernünftige Antwort geben.(Müßt halt schaun, wo noch Platz ist).
Naja, Platz halt doch noch halbwegs gefunden, da heist es: Keinerlei Auto stehen lassen(trotz blauer Parkkarte), weil wir den Platz noch brauchen. Die Autos können neben dem Erdinger Zelt abgestellt werden.
Am Samstag morgen kam Herr Betzmann und sagte uns, alle Autos werden hier abgeschleppt, egal ob mit oder ohne Parkkarte. Was die Ordner gesagt hätten ist ihm egal, es zählt was er sagt. Parkkarten für die Parkharfen gab es leider keine mehr, so haben wir auf dem gebührenpflichtigen Parkdeck geparkt.
Gibt es in München eigentlich keine Abspache mit den Ordnern, damit auf eine einigermaßen vernünftige Platzaufteilung geachtet wird? Man weiß doch ungefär wieviele Teams wieviele qm benötigen?
Unser Fazit:
Organisation: 5
Wir kommen nicht mehr.


----------



## scotty33 (5. Juli 2009)

Pap schrieb:


> Am Samstag morgen kam Herr Betzmann und sagte



 Oh ja der gute Betzmann:kotz:

so isser


----------



## 124davos.ch (7. Juli 2009)

liebe 24-athleten, und was wenn es mehr pasta gibt, mehr parkplätze, mehr helfer, mehr getränke, mehr duschen, mehr wasser...einfach von allem mehr - würdet ihr dann mehr startgeld bezahlen? wir kommen grad mal eben raus mit den kosten.
als veranstalter ist es ein spiessrutenlauf den man betreibt. vielleicht nicht als sog-events, das ist eine firma, aber für private wie wir es in davos sind. vielleicht müssen wir klein bleiben um so die qualität die gefordert wird hoch zu halten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2009)

@124davos.com
Ich würde mir nicht zu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen. Gebt den Teilnehmern Sicherheit, eine geile Strecke, viel Motivation und Ruhe mit - dann klappt das! Unorganisiertheit, Chaos und eine negative Grundstimmung sind viel schlimmer als einmal kurz keine Pasta. Da sieht jeder drüber weg. Das Ambiente und die Stimmung müssen passen.

Und klein bleiben ist sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly_11 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bzw. ich bin auch mit einem Vierteam gestartet unsere Fahrerlager war im oberen Umlauf, eigentlich nicht so weit von der Verpflegunstelle entfernt. Also dachte ich noch vor dem Rennen prima hast es ja nicht weit und man sollte doch gut verpflegt werden. Doch leider wurde ich während des Rennen eines besseren belehrt. Leider war es oft so das die Leute an dem Stand irgendetwas vorbereiteten und es immer hieß jetzt noch nicht erst in einer halben Stunde obwohl zum Beispiel schon einige belegte Brötchen geschmiert waren. OK dachte ich mir kommst halt in der nächsten Runde vorbei und dann als ich das zweite mal da war gab es dann keine belegten Brötchen mehr. OK sch... auf die Brötchen holst dir halt die Nudeln aber auch hier hieß es warten die Schlange war jedes mal so lange das es mir unmöglich war mich anzustellen. Unser Betreuer wurde auch immer wieder mit den Worten, die Fahrer müssen selber kommen, weggeschickt. 

Der absolute Hammer war aber als ich mit meiner Tochter, 4 Jahre alt wieder an den Stand kam und es lecker nach Waffeln roch, wollte sie ein Waffel haben, als ich nach einer Waffel für meine Tochter fragte hieß es wieder nur jetzt nicht erst wenn es dunkel ist...??? Das war so gegen 18:00 oder so. Vor mir war eine Fahrerin die wohl eine halbe Waffel bekommen hat sogenannter Waffelbruch. Ich fragte noch mal ganz höflich nach einer Waffel für meine Tochter und wiedr kam ein nein, als meine Tochter dann anfing zu Weinen war bei mir der Ofen aus, dies blöde fette ... den Rest denke ich mir jetzt lieber war absolut nicht dazu bereit meiner Tochter ein Stück Waffel zu geben. Ich war stinksauer am liebsten hätte ich der Planschkuh eine auf die Zwölf gehauen und die Lichter ausgeknippst mit dem Spruch so und jetzt ist Dunkel, her mit der Waffel. Im hintergrund haben die Freiwillegen Helfer sich die Waffeln in den Hals gestoppft und jetzt erklär mal deiner Tochter die dürfen das und du nicht.
Als ich dann wütend den Stand verließ hat sich wohl einer erbarmt und mir dann ein bisschen Waffelbruch für meine Tochter gegeben.

Nicht mal eine halbe Stunde später kam meine Teamkollegin von ihrer Runde zurück und sie war noch schnell am Verpflegunsstand vorbei gefahren und dreimal dürft ihr Raten was sie in der Hans hatte...??? Ja genau ruchtig eine ganze Waffel. Ich weiß nicht wo diese Druckspülerin  am Stand herkommt aber bei uns war es um 18:45 noch nicht dunkel.

Auch für die Zuschauer wurde nicht wirklich viel geboten einzig und alleine eine kleine Würstchenbude und das wars. Man hätte doch irgenwo ein Zelt aufbauen können in dem es mehrer Anbieter wie auf einer Kirmes gibt von denen hätte man sogar noch Standmiete kassieren können.

Ich weiß nicht für was der Veranstallter einen so hohes Startergeld verlangt hat. Ich habe selber schon kleinere Veranstalltungen organisiert und weiß auch wie schwierig so etwas sein kann aber Sog Events sollte doch darin schon Übung haben ist ja schließlich nicht das einzigste oder erste mal. Meiner Meinung nach fließt da viel zu viel Geld in die eigene Tasche.

Ich bin echt entäuscht von dieser Veranstalltung habe auch nur schlechte Meinungen von anderen Teilnehmern gehört und sorry aber die Aktion mit mener Tochter schießt wohl den Vogel ab.

Fazit, nächstes mal gehe ich mit meiner Frau und meiner Tochter für das Geld lieber gut Essen und anschließend ins Kino.

Gruß an alle Biker


----------



## trailpilot (9. Juli 2009)

Wer sich an 24-Stunden-Events bei der Verpflegung ausschliesslich auf den Veranstalter verlässt, ist doch etwas naiv. Da trainiert man über Wochen und Monate, bereitet Körper und Bike auf die Belastungen vor und schieb dann das ein, was einem der Veranstalter vorsetzt (oder eben auch nicht ;-)
Mit einem Gaskocher sind innerhalb weniger Minuten jede Menge Pasta zubereitet - da weiss man was man hat - und das geht zur Not auch ohne Betreuer.

Ich war dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal am 124davos und war zum dritten Mal begeistert. Die Helfer - von den Einweisern vom Camping bis zu den Streckenposten - waren alle superfreundlich und hilfsbereit! Das Rennen ist klein und familiär und vor allem hat es den Namen  Mountainbike-Rennen wirklich verdient (ca. 7.5 Kilometer / 210 Hm, Strasse, Schotterweg, Singletrail). Die Pasta-Portionen mögen nicht gewaltig gewesen sein - doch in den kurzen Pausen hätte sowieso ich nicht viel mehr aufnehmen können.

Nach all diesen Berichten zum Rennen in München wünsche ich all den kleinen Rennen, die mit viel Liebe und ohne finanzielle Interessen organisiert werden, im nächsten Jahr viele Teilnehmer!

Ach ja, auch wenn 124davos.ch ein kleines Rennen ist, war das Leistungsniveau sehr hoch. Und die Morgendämmerung in den Bergen ist (bei schönem Wetter) einfach unbeschreiblich!

Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## baloo (9. Juli 2009)

Kann trailpilot nur zustimmen!

Das Rennen ist top! Super Landschaft, tolle Strecke, genügend zu Essen, top Orga, nur das Wetter hätte besser sein können.

Sind nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei

Baloo


----------



## Olligator (9. Juli 2009)

trailpilot schrieb:


> Nach all diesen Berichten zum Rennen in München wünsche ich all den kleinen Rennen, die mit viel Liebe und ohne finanzielle Interessen organisiert werden, im nächsten Jahr viele Teilnehmer!
> Bis nächstes Jahr!



Hi,
dem schliesse ich mich gerne an. Nur die kleinen sollten auch klein bleiben, damit der Charme der Veranstaltung nicht auf der Strecke bleibt.

Für mich persönlich ist das 24h-Rennen in Holzappel das schönste. Toll gelegen, nette Strecke, super Veranstalter, tolle Orga, top Verpfegung, da sehe ich auch gerne über Schwächen hinweg (und nenne hier auch erst gar keine!!!).

In München oder Duisburg starte ich erst mal nicht mehr. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt einfach nicht.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## scotty33 (9. Juli 2009)

trailpilot schrieb:


> Wer sich an 24-Stunden-Events bei der Verpflegung ausschliesslich auf den Veranstalter verlässt, ist doch etwas naiv. Da trainiert man über Wochen und Monate, bereitet Körper und Bike auf die Belastungen vor und schieb dann das ein, was einem der Veranstalter vorsetzt (oder eben auch nicht ;-)
> Mit einem Gaskocher sind innerhalb weniger Minuten jede Menge Pasta zubereitet - da weiss man was man hat - und das geht zur Not auch ohne Betreuer.
> 
> Ich war dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal am 124davos und war zum dritten Mal begeistert. Die Helfer - von den Einweisern vom Camping bis zu den Streckenposten - waren alle superfreundlich und hilfsbereit! Das Rennen ist klein und familiär und vor allem hat es den Namen  Mountainbike-Rennen wirklich verdient (ca. 7.5 Kilometer / 210 Hm, Strasse, Schotterweg, Singletrail). Die Pasta-Portionen mögen nicht gewaltig gewesen sein - doch in den kurzen Pausen hätte sowieso ich nicht viel mehr aufnehmen können.
> ...



Ich denke es geht hier einfach ums Prinzip. Logo haben wir auch als Einzelstarter alles mitgebracht, aber zusätzlich noch 20 Flocken für Betreuer bezahlen, die sich auch nicht mal was holen können, das ist Blödsinn.

Aber negativ darf man sich bei SogEvents nicht äußern, da fühlen sie sich beleidigt. Ich war nur überrascht, wie viel negative PMs ich bekommen habe, von Teilnehmern die Enttäuscht waren.

Logo haben es die Veranstalter schwer, aber im Normalfall hält es sich ja immer in Waage. Nen paar Sachen die einem nicht gefallen, werden von Dingen die einem Gefallen wieder gleich gesetzt. So ist man dann auch zufrieden und man kommt gern wieder, aber nur negatives, dass ist dann irgendwie doch zu viel. Erst recht, wenn man solch eine Antwort vom Veranstalter bekommt, wie es bei mir der Fall war.

Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juli 2009)

trailpilot schrieb:


> Wer sich an 24-Stunden-Events bei der Verpflegung ausschliesslich auf den Veranstalter verlässt, ist doch etwas naiv.



Naiv mag sein. Aber wenn der Veranstalter Verpflegung in der Ausschreibung verspricht, dann sollte er sich auch dran halten.



trailpilot schrieb:


> Da trainiert man über Wochen und Monate, bereitet Körper und Bike auf die Belastungen vor



Ne, wirklich nicht. Sind doch nur 24h, die kann man doch grad mal so mitnehmen (gerade wenn man in nem Viererteam fährt).



trailpilot schrieb:


> und schieb dann das ein, was einem der Veranstalter vorsetzt (oder eben auch nicht ;-)



Klar. Mein Magen ist unempfindlich. Der verträgt so einiges. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Versorgung hatte. Im Viererteam hatte ich ja genug Zeit mir was zum Essen zu holen und unsere Betreuer haben auch was für uns holen dürfen (die uneinheitliche Linie da ist aber schon schade). Achja, und dann gab es ja noch den Erdingerstand, das Zeug ist geil...


Also Essen fand ich nicht so schlimm, das war ok. Allerdings war die Strecke ganz grosser Mist. Mit nem Rennrad wär ich wohl schneller gewesen. Aber das ist natürlich auch systembedingt, das ich als Singlespeeder die schnellen Flachstücke nicht so sehr mag. 

Das Ende hätte man auch schöner machen können.

Und das Betreuer extra zahlen müssen find ich auch blöd. Zumindest einen pro Team oder so hätte man da durchaus umsonst mitlassen können...

Na, mal schauen ob mich mein Team nächstes Jahr wieder überredet kriegt...


----------

